
My notes on designing a CDN edge-app - sangupta
https://github.com/sangupta/ps/blob/master/solutions/2017/cdn-design.md
======
nwrk
You should see Varnish [1] and VCL language. Also recommends to review offers
/ availability from major players.

fastly, keycdn, cloudflare w/o railgun, cdn77 (and the list go on)

[1] [https://varnish-cache.org/](https://varnish-cache.org/)

~~~
sangupta
Hi - thanks. The notes are on the design considerations of CDN app, I have no
plans for writing a new CDN app :)

